# Please meet my Orange Pony



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, I haven't ventured over to the horse forums yet!! But, thought i'd introduce my girly. These pics were 2 years when she was 16 :wub: She's in her winter woolies at the moment, but this summer I want to recreate this photo shoot as last year she started developing Spotted Leukotrichia spots and she's covered in white spots now I've had her for 11 years now, and the older she gets the more nuts she gets, but I love her to bits.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

She's lovely - the 2nd picture is my fav! :thumbup:

(and this is from someone who's afraid of horses!!!) 
xx


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

lozb said:


> She's lovely - the 2nd picture is my fav! :thumbup:
> 
> (and this is from someone who's afraid of horses!!!)
> xx


Aww thankyou. I've had a beautiful portrait painted of the second picture, I adore it.


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

:001_wub:she's gorgeous,second pics my fave too.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

She is a gorgeous stamp of an Arab.

Beautiful pics 

XxX


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

She is lovely x


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

she is gourgeous :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Shes really pretty


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

holy cow she is STUNNING!


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Bless you all you are so kind..right now I look at those photos, then look at my hairy little bog pony in the field and can't believe it's her. In summer she is a beautiful ayrab, in winter she's a short hairy pony :lol: 
I'll get some new pics soon, but currently she is shedding like a madthing and looks fat and scruffy :cryin:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

shes beautiful i love her she is just adorable


----------

